# angetestet: MSI P35 Platinum



## DBH-Neo (15. Mai 2007)

Im Test das mit dem neuen Intel Chipsatz ausgestattete MSI Mainboard P35 Platinum.
*Ausstattung*
Arbeitsspeicher: 4xDDR2 Dual Channel bis 8GB
Steckplätze: 1xPCI-E (x16), 1xPCI-E (4x), 1xPCI-E (1x), 2xPCI
Unterstützt Socket 775 für Intel® Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad, Core 2 Extreme, Pentium 4, 3xx, 5xx, 6xx, 8xx, 9xx Prozessoren mit einem FSB von *1333*, 1066, 800 MHz für bis zu *45nm*.
- *All Solid Capacitors* (umweltfreundlich und langlebig (Verzicht auf Elektrolytkondensatoren))
- Keine Lüfter (*MSI 5-Channel „Circu-Pipe“* Design Heatpipe)
- Unterstützt ATI® Crossfire™ Technologie (x16/x4)
North Bridge: Intel P35 Chipsatz
South Bridge: Intel ICH9R Chipsatz
Der Chipsatz unterstützt DDR2 und DDR3 Speicher. Dieses Board unterstützt "nur" den DDR2-Speicher bis 8GB auf 4 Slots. Bei den derzeitigen DDR3-Speicher-Preisen vermisse ich den Support nicht.
- 2x eSATA Anschlüsse für externe SATA Festplatten
- 12x USB 2.0
- 4x S-ATA II (by ICH9R)
- 1x S-ATA II (by Marvell 88SE6111)
- RAID 0, 1, 5, 10
- 1x IDE Kontroller
- ACPI 2.0 kompatibel
- Realtek ALC888 7.1 Kanal HD Audio
- Realtek Gigabit LAN

*Getestetes System:*
Mainboard: MSI P35 Platinum
Grafikkarte: MSI NX7800GTX-VT2D256E
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x takeMS 1GB DDR2 800 CL5
Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo E6400 2x2,13 GHz
Festplatte: 2x WDC WD1600JD-55HBB0 S-ATA
Netzteil: Tagan TG580-U15

Schon beim Auspacken gibt es das erste Staunen. Der Karton ist etwas höher wie die üblichen Mainboardschachteln.
Obenauf liegt das Zubehör wie Programm-/Treiber-CD, diverse Kabel für die Laufwerke, FireWire-Bracket und Handbuch.
Das Design des Mainboards ist wie so oft bei MSI ein Hingucker. Nicht nur, dass es für optimale Wärmeabfuhr designed wurde, es ist auch was für die Glasvitrine und sollte nicht im Gehäuse versteckt werden. Die „Circu-Pipe“ sieht aus wie eine Achterbahn und sorgt dafür, dass das Mainboard ohne aktive Lüftung auskommt.
Es sieht zwar verspielt aus, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck mehr als zufrieden stellend, wie wir noch sehen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 35 Platinum MS-7345




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 35 Platinum- aus einem anderen Winkel. Sehr gut ist der abgewinkelte IDE-Anschluß zu sehen. Das zeigt wie schwierig es wird. alles auf dem Board unterzubringen. Durch den abgewinkelten Anschluß stört er lange Grafikkarten nicht. Der Floppyanschluß ist unterhalb vom letzten PCI-Slot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Back Panel: 
- 2x PS2 für Maus und Tastatur; 
- 1x FireWire; 
- 6x USB; 
- 1x Optical S/PDIF Out; 
- 1x 10/100/1000 MBit Lan; 
- 2x eSATA; 
- 6x Audio für bis zu 7.1 Kanal Audio
Auf dem Board befindet sich ein serieller Anschluß (COM). Neu ist ein Anschluß für eine VoIP-Card (JSLIC1). Ausprobieren konnte ich den noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Circu-Pipe, die die aktive Kühlung des Mainboards überflüssig macht. Die Kühlrippen sind um die CPU angeordnet.
Selbst größere Kühlkörper können problemlos montiert werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Circu-Pipe mit 3 Rohren von 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der „Looping“ einfach nur geil anzusehen

*Einbau und Anschluss*
Das Einsetzen des Mainboards geht denkbar einfach. Es gibt keine Probleme und alles ist im Handbuch beschrieben. Und sollten doch Probleme auftreten, stehen einem die Diagnose-LED’s zur schnellen Fehlersuche zur Seite.
Auf dem Mainboard sind vier rote und vier grüne LED’s, die beim Initialisieren des Mainboards die verschiedenen Farbcodes darstellen. Sollte es Probleme geben, kann man anhand der Farbkombination im Handbuch sehen, wo das Mainboard stehen geblieben ist. Dank den LED’s im optional enthaltenem D-Bracket muß man den Rechner dafür auch nicht aufschrauben, sondern braucht nur auf der Rückseite nachsehen, was die Fehlersuche stark verkürzt und erleichtert. Außerdem verfügt jeder PCI-Express und PCI-Steckplatz über eine blaue LED, die bei Aktivität der zugehörigen Karte leuchtet. Zusätzlich gibt es bei den Diagnose-LED’s eine blaue LED, die leuchtet, wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet ist und eine rote LED, wenn der Rechner im Standby-Modus ist.

Das Starten des Rechners und Installieren des Betriebssystems verlief ohne Probleme. Das Bios liefert viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Im Handbuch (englisch) sind alle Einstellungen beschrieben, so dass auch Unerfahrene gut damit klar kommen. Die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten für Leistungshungrige sind sehr groß. Gut ist, dass man einstellen kann, wie schnelle der Lüfter bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur drehen soll. So ist es möglich, dass der Lüfter überhaupt nicht arbeitet, solange man leistungsarme Programme nutzt. Und sollte man aufgrund falscher Einstellungen nicht mehr bis zum Bios kommen, kann man es dank eines Knopfes auf dem Mainboard, das BIOS zurück setzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bios-Menü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man den Systeminformationen entnehmen kann, habe ich mit einem BETA-BIOS getestet. Der Speicher wird richtig angezeigt. Der "fehlende" Speicher kann erst unter Vista 64bit voll genutzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hardware Monitor mit der Grenztemperatur für den Lüfter. In verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen gibt es hierfür verschiedene Optionen. Die Werde ich erst bei einem späteren Test dokumentieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hardware Monitor mit den Prozessorlüftergeschwindigkeiten, die möglich sind, solange die eingestellte Grenztemperatur nicht erreicht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cell Menü mit den Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten

Nach der Installation von Windows XP nur noch die Intel, LAN, Audio und Grafiktreiber installieren, was problemlos ablief, und schon ist das System voll funktionsbereit und es kann ans Testen gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begeisternd ist die leistungsstarke passive Kühlung von Chipsatz und Spannungswandlern. Es hat sich noch nichts richtig erwärmt. Sowohl CPU-Kühlkörper als auch die Heatpipes des Mainboard sind noch kalt. Es läuft momentan nur der Lüfter vom Netzteil und der Grafikkarte. Sonst stille. Ich kann mich daran gewöhnen. 

Aber nun zu den verschiedenen Programmen und Tests mit dem Mainboard. Bei CPU-Z 1.40 vom Mai 2007 wird der Chipsatz richtig erkannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Burn-In bzw. Systemstabilitätstest besteht das System mit Bravour. Obwohl der Core2Duo über mehrere Stunden ausgelastet wird, überschreitet er nicht die vorgegebenen 40° C. Auch die Heatpipes (immerhin *5 Rohre*) werden nicht warm. Um zu testen, wie stark sich das Mainboard unter Dauerbelastung aufwärmt, wurden mehrere Stunden leistungsstarke Programme und Spiele genutzt. So unter anderem 3DMark 2005, Gothic 3 und der neue Spielehit von Electronic Arts, Command & Conquer 3. Natürlich mit höchst möglicher Detailstufe. Und auch diesen Test hat das Mainboard mehr als erfolgreich bestanden. Die Lüfter waren zwar beim 3DMark05 ab und zu zu hören, aber bei mehrstündigem Spielen blieb das System erfreulich leise. Die Heatpipe des Mainboard wurde nur um wenige Grad wärmer, so dass man sie immer noch problemlos anfassen kann. Da der Chipsatz erst gestern offiziell von Intel vorgestellt wurde, stand mir noch keine Software von MSI zum übertakten zur Verfügung. Daher werde ich dies sobald wie möglich nachholen. Nach mehreren Stunden arbeiten mit Word und anderen Büroprogrammen ist das System erfreulich kühl geblieben. Everest gab folgende Drehzahlen und Temperaturen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V.l.n.r.: Drehzahl Gehäuselüfter; Drehzahl Prozessorlüfter; Temperatur 1. CPU 2. Kern; Temperatur 1. CPU 1. Kern; Temperatur CPU

Mein erstes Fazit ist, dass MSI nicht nur ein stilistisch sondern auch funktional sehr gut durchdachtes Mainboard mit Intels neuem P35-Chipsatz gelungen ist. Es offenbarte bis jetzt keine Schwächen. Die Bedienung ist sehr gut, das Bios bietet viele Möglichkeiten und Temperaturprobleme gibt es selbst unter starker Nutzung nicht. Dank Chassis Intrusion, lüfterlose Kühlung und All Solid Capacitors ist dieses Mainboard nicht für Gaming-PC’s geeignet sondern auch für den langen Einsatz in Büro-PC’s. Die Vielzahl an Anschlussmöglichkeiten (USB- und (e)SATA) lassen keine Wünsche offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die leuchtenden LEDs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links der Knopf, um das Bios zurück zu setzen. In der Mitte gut zu erkennen die 8 übereinander liegenden LEDs für die Systemdiagnose.

Besonders fallen auf dem ganzen Board die verwendeten Kondensatoren auf. Es befindet sich kein Elko auf dem Board! Es wurden nur *Solid Caps* verbaut (diese Kondensatoren können nicht platzen). Das unterstreicht noch einmal die hochwertige Verarbeitung.

Nun ein paar Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In weiteren Tests, werde ich das BIOS und die Treiber optimieren. Da ich bisher nur mit AMD-Boards gearbeitet habe, war für mich neben dem Board auch die CPU und Vista "Neuland".

Als Zwischenbilanz bin ich vom Board begeistern. Der klassische parallele Port wurde durch vier  USB-Ports ersetzt. Das entspricht dem Trend der Zeit. Mit eSATA (höherer Signalpegel und längere zulässige Anschlußkabel) kann auch die schnelle Festplattenanbindung für externe Platten genutzt werden.
Es sind auf geräuschlos getrimmte Rechner möglich. (mein CPU-Kühler arbeitet auch mit Pipes).


----------

